# Looking to meet expats from Queretaro



## Tinaco (Jun 4, 2017)

We are a semi retired couple visiting Queretaro June 18-26th. Have already lived in Lake Chapala for almost 2 years so we are familiar with certain things about Mexico. 

We are now thinking of exploring new areas that are a bit more lively than Chapala as we are still quite young and active. 

Not sure if there are many people in this forum from Queretaro close to our age ( early 30s-late 40s) that would like to get together for coffee or simply tell us if there is an expat community/events where we can meet some people. 

Also could anyone recommend a real estate agent for more long term rentals? We speak some Spanish (not great but we manage to communicate) so if the agent is not 100% fluent in English it's not a problem.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Tinaco!
We are currently in Mexico City staying with my in-laws waiting until our 17 day old baby gets a little more stabilized before we make out move to Queretaro. I'm just outside your age range by a couple years but my wife is right in the middle of it. I'm from the US and she is Mexican.

There used to be an expat community in Queretaro but it appears to have disappeared. Another poster on this forum and I both have tried to contact them with no luck, so if there is going to be an expat group there, we may have to bootstrap it ourselves -- or just make a very informal one.

I will be driving up to Qro. on several reconnaissance missions to be looking at houses starting in about a month or 6 weeks. I'd love to get together for coffee and chat when I come up. We can keep in touch with the PM function on this site if you'd like. (You can use it once you make 5 posts.)

I don't know of any realtors - I have never used one for rentals in Mexico and we will probably rent at first to make sure we are positive which area we want to buy in. I will keep my eyes open for realtor names/information. 

I have been looking at vivanuncios.com to get a feel for what is available in the different sections of Qro. Once I get to town I will peruse the local rental ads since that is where better deals can sometimes be found. 

So let's keep in touch. Make those 4 additional posts and we can then use the PM for communications that wouldn't be of interest/use to the general forum.


----------



## Tinaco (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi circle,

Thanks for the info. We got the impression there wasn't much of an online expat community so that confirms it. They are probably still there but may have to find them locally. Its a shame that you're not going to be there at the same time as us this time but if we like what we see we will be looking at potential rentals so will probably be making more trips in the near future. 

Once we get to 5 posts will send a PM to keep in touch.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Tinaco said:


> Hi circle,
> 
> Thanks for the info. We got the impression there wasn't much of an online expat community so that confirms it. They are probably still there but may have to find them locally. Its a shame that you're not going to be there at the same time as us this time but if we like what we see we will be looking at potential rentals so will probably be making more trips in the near future.
> 
> Once we get to 5 posts will send a PM to keep in touch.


Yes, by all means, keep in touch.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Tinaco said:


> Hi circle,
> 
> Thanks for the info. We got the impression there wasn't much of an online expat community so that confirms it. They are probably still there but may have to find them locally. Its a shame that you're not going to be there at the same time as us this time but if we like what we see we will be looking at potential rentals so will probably be making more trips in the near future.
> 
> Once we get to 5 posts will send a PM to keep in touch.


Tinaco, I now have the email of one of the board of directors of the Queretaro Newcomer's Club. It turns out that they lost their IT person and have been without website functionality for quite a while, so all contact attempts with them have been waylaid in cyberspace. I wound up getting in touch with her almost by accident! She also gave me the contact info for a reputable realtor if that is of interest to you. And the name of a good dentist to boot.

If you can make some posts to get up to 5, I can send you that info via PM.


----------



## Tinaco (Jun 4, 2017)

Lol I think that happens a lot in Mexico. I should be able to PM you now.


----------



## csnyder (Jan 23, 2017)

I would also be interested in the contact info for the BOD of the Newcomers Club. I am both a person interested in relocating to QRO (probably Juriquilla), and I also have experience at building websites!
Carol


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

csnyder said:


> I would also be interested in the contact info for the BOD of the Newcomers Club. I am both a person interested in relocating to QRO (probably Juriquilla), and I also have experience at building websites!
> Carol


As soon as you have 5 posts I can PM you. They found a new web person so I think that need has been filled. I offered to help (I have been writing server-side back end code for web sites since the early 90s) but they want to employ a local, which is good of them. 

Their new site is: 
International Newcomers and Expats of Queretaro – Social club for Mexicans and Queretaro ExPats

Here is the link for their Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/NewcomersClubQueretaro/

I spent the past week in Queretaro looking at houses and neighborhoods -- lots of fantastic options. If you are thinking Juriquilla, check that traffic out before you move up there. It is horrible at many hours of the day. I got caught in it twice last week and it's pretty nasty. Juriquilla was never on my list since it is so isolated way up north and is kind of all suburban cookie-cutter subdivisions (except for the really expensive homes right around the lake), but the traffic would have made me say no even if I was interested.


----------

